# MRX - Matrix Metals



## Stan 101 (30 March 2005)

Hi All, first post here... Been reading for some time.
I have a few shares in MRX and bought at 6.5c and they are now hovering around the 9c mark... Drilling has started and it all looks promising. Has anyone else heard anything about this share?
I'm keen to drop a few more dollars into it before the results come out.


Cheers,


----------



## RichKid (30 March 2005)

*Re: MRX Matrix*

Hi and Welcome Sanguar!
I did follow Matrix but not as closely now, use the search tool and type in 'matrix metals' you'll find some references to it. I'll post more if I start following it closely again. A lot depends on the drilling results and the price of copper (the latter is looking a bit toppish in the short term).


----------



## Stan 101 (10 August 2005)

*MRX -  Any thoughts?*

Hi, I've held shares in MRX for some time and have noted that even in their most recent releases showing promise of good copper finds, the share price has done little in the way of movement.

Anyone have thoughts on this?


Cheers,


----------



## watsonc (24 August 2006)

This has popped up on my radar. Its 4th quarter activity report seems promising for the september 2006 quarter.

What do you guys think?


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (24 August 2006)

watsonc said:
			
		

> This has popped up on my radar. Its 4th quarter activity report seems promising for the september 2006 quarter.
> 
> What do you guys think?




@ the soccer club my daughter goes to in Melbourne ,there is a dad there that only trades MR.X and DYL and RDR nothing else. Although I don't hold any of these shares ,he thinks MR.X and DYL are "ants~pants"........can I figure it out ,the answer is NO ......but then again I'm not Albanian!


----------



## Sean K (24 August 2006)

HA, HA, HA, LOL, 

A dad at the girls soccer club is handing out tips. Time to sell.


----------



## watsonc (17 September 2006)

Joint venture announcement on Friday pushed this puppy up well.


----------



## watsonc (19 October 2006)

Woohoo - finally some more good news!


----------



## watsonc (29 October 2006)

MRX has the lowest P/E Growth Ratio on the entire ASX (0.02), and a very low P/E ratio of 5.48. I believe that these two indicators suggest that this stock has been heavily over sold, and is very cheap and good value at the moment!

Any thoughts?


----------



## watsonc (30 October 2006)

If the price falls a little through the week, I think I will need to top up on these!


----------



## watsonc (6 November 2006)

Matrix up a hell of a lot today. I told you guys to get into this one. 7 cents to 8.8 cents so far today, with no news! Someone must know something!


----------



## dingos (6 November 2006)

theres news look at the ann


----------



## Holiday (21 November 2006)

10.5c today. Looking good.


----------



## watsonc (21 November 2006)

Yes. Looking very good indeed!


----------



## Raging Bull (22 November 2006)

Chairman of Matrix Metals is David Humann who was chairman of Mincor for 5 years. In that time Humann took the co from explorer to producer.. as a result Mincor's sp went from 10c to $2.30..!! 

Dec issue of smart investor tipps we may see a repeat dependant on some $35mil off-take agreements coming through..


----------



## Ken (23 November 2006)

has anyone done some serious background work on this one.

EPS for 2007 and 2008 are 4.4 and 4.1 cents

PE ratio is 2.3 and 2.4

MArket cap is $62 million.  

Glencore International just purcashed 6.5%

looks like there are going into copper production.

not sure what its worth. Anyone know how to value this stock?


----------



## Ken (23 November 2006)

from what i can gather that plan Q3 copper production at leichhardt

and they are doing some DYL uranium program which has commenced.

how this equate to share price no idea.

keen for some feedback.

they have some 600,000,000 + shares. so whether theres is too many shares on issue i dont know.


----------



## Caliente (27 November 2006)

MRX has broken through 10 and is now 0.5'ing ^_^


----------



## Ken (30 November 2006)

announcements released this week.

is the stock ready to head higher, or should we expect it to be floating around the 10 cents mark untill production comes on.

theres seems to be a lot of selling pressur at 10.5 cents all the way up.

would need a lot of volume to break 11 cents.


i cant seem to figure this one out.


----------



## Caliente (30 November 2006)

heading to MRX AGM in an hour. see what i can find out, any requests?


----------



## Tig3r (30 December 2006)

Hi Caliente and others,

I am seriously considering purchasing this stock as I heard the recent appointment of a new ceo who has done great things for his previous company. Please share your thoughts.

Thanks,

Tig3r


----------



## Caliente (30 December 2006)

hi Tig3r. Welcome to the forums. From the AGM, I've gathered that they are going to go drill in 1H 07 and go into production in 2H 07.

For technicals please check their announcements regarding Leichardt operations. I'll just discuss my thoughts on the AGM as I imagine you may not have been there to see management eye to eye.

The team is good, and the directors got a *grilling *from a shareholder at the AGM who asked questions on just about every topic relating to the development of the mine! He seemed to be a miner himself judging by his questioning. 

Afterwards, in conclusion; he was happy with the management and prospects and so was I.

My "feel" is that Matrix shareholders have been suffering for a long period of time with a fairly stagnating share price, and the excitement from the chairman reflected to me that a change is on the horizon this year.

This is not concrete - but I place value on solid management and companies who are excited about their prospects.

Please DYOR.

my position - hold.


----------



## Tig3r (30 December 2006)

Hi Caliente,

Thank you very much for that information. To answer your question I wasn't at the AGM but have heard much speculation about MRX's share price.

Will have to wait and judge accordingly. Thanks again for the information and have a great day.


----------



## surfingman (5 January 2007)

Hi everyone,

Im new to sharetrading only trading for a few months, i brought a few shares in MRX and today they peaked at 13 cents with a good volume will be interesting to see what happens around march with production begining.

Andy


----------



## Dutchy3 (5 January 2007)

Hi All

If I had I'd hold ... note that this is a MONTHLY chart so measure success on this one in Months / Years ... shorter time frames have the potential to disappoint ... Nov 2006 experienced relatively heavy volume and corrected a down trend resistance line in place since late 2004.

Note has traded at 25 - 30 in the past ... for those buying now (where is a logical stop and how much risk would be introduced?) 15 could be an issue ... else yes blue sky beyond ... oh and I'd like to see this months volume also > 150,000,000 for that warm and fuzzy feeling ...


----------



## Dutchy3 (5 January 2007)

Sorry bit piss@#@#% at the mo ... forgot the chart


----------



## camaybay (5 January 2007)

Dutchy,
Thankyou for promting me to see what happened for MRX price to fall in 04. I was looking at your halo at 0.15 and then read that MRX and DYL are jv in Mary K tenements. It's not a halo, but a mushroom cloud you have drawn. Not in the picture in 2004. I am now waiting for the bang!
Rosemount produces fine wines, not cu
_________________________________________________________________
As always, if caught your gov'nt will deny all knowledge. (Cloud seeding Peter?) DYOR


----------



## TedE (14 February 2007)

Hi all,

For those who haven't seen, MRX have been busy annoucing stuff over the last few days, most recently a share purchase plan.  I'm not sure what to think of the SPP, I just want to know what people here think about it.

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## surfingman (14 February 2007)

With 51% agreement of the JV with Deep Yellow also announced today MRX aquires 21,459,541 DYL shares plus 49% stake in Uranium project, the MRX offering is a bit of a let down to me overall for the day, the funds are needed at the Leichhardt Operation, the price of these shares will determine if i will buy or not the price is 12.5% discount on the weighted average of the five trading days prior to 13 March 2007 maximum of $5k per shareholder.

Look foward to seeing offer price....


----------



## mmmmining (14 February 2007)

surfingman said:
			
		

> With 51% agreement of the JV with Deep Yellow also announced today MRX aquires 21,459,541 DYL shares plus 49% stake in Uranium project, the MRX offering is a bit of a let down to me overall for the day, the funds are needed at the Leichhardt Operation, the price of these shares will determine if i will buy or not the price is 12.5% discount on the weighted average of the five trading days prior to 13 March 2007 maximum of $5k per shareholder.
> 
> Look foward to seeing offer price....



Oops, I am wrong.


----------



## TedE (14 February 2007)

surfingman said:
			
		

> ...the price of these shares will determine if i will buy or not the price is 12.5% discount on the weighted average of the five trading days prior to 13 March 2007 maximum of $5k per shareholder.
> 
> Look foward to seeing offer price....




You know the price... it'll be 12.5% below the weighted average... etc   

Seriously though, whatever the price, it'll be a parcel of shares for $5,000 which over the week before would've cost you on average $5,700.  I don't think much of what the price does will put me off participating.


----------



## TedE (14 February 2007)

Hehe, I'm just reading that SPP announcmenet and operations update and the following sentence caught my eye:



> Acid supply has been confirmed.



Yeah man... acid supply man


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 February 2007)

TedE said:
			
		

> Hehe, I'm just reading that SPP announcmenet and operations update and the following sentence caught my eye:
> 
> 
> Yeah man... acid supply man




Ted E Bear.....you`re out of your tree.


----------



## TedE (15 February 2007)

surfingman said:
			
		

> Look foward to seeing offer price....



I was thinking further about what this method of determining the share price will mean.  It seems to me you have three competing interests:
1) The company who wants the price as high as possible for that week to minimise the additional no of shares they have to issue (Do you get the feeling we are in for a month, or atleast that last week, of announcements?);
2) Non-participating shareholders and participating shareholders who hold significant quantities of shares who want high price (so as to be less diluted, and also because its fun to have your shares go up   ); and
3) Participating shareholders who want it low so they can get more bang for their 5,000 bucks.

TedE


----------



## surfingman (15 February 2007)

Tede my thoughts exactly:

Quote
1) The company who wants the price as high as possible for that week to minimise the additional no of shares they have to issue (Do you get the feeling we are in for a month, or atleast that last week, of announcements?);

Im thinking of getting some more shares for a sell in the lead up possibly a week or 2 before......


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (15 February 2007)

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> @ the soccer club my daughter goes to in Melbourne ,there is a dad there that only trades MR.X and DYL and RDR nothing else. Although I don't hold any of these shares ,he thinks MR.X and DYL are "ants~pants"........can I figure it out ,the answer is NO ......but then again I'm not Albanian!





Soccer Dad's on the money,they are the 'ants pants', timing is everything, these shares are money makers at the right time, volume, hype and a herd mentality jumping on late   .


----------



## TedE (26 February 2007)

Its moving today, up over 15% already today.


----------



## surfingman (7 March 2007)

Over the next 5 trading days what will we expect?

New Director appointed company Richard Procter, Due to HEALTH restraints Andrew Chapman has resigned.

On 28 February 2007 DYL issued 21,459,541 ordinary fully paid shares to MRX for JV.

The share offering ends today, and is based weighted average on the next 5 trading days (starts thursday) - 12.5%.

I am expecting a few positive announcements. 

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Serpie (7 March 2007)

I make the starting day for the SPP yesterday.
5 trading days prior to the 13th is 6,7,8,9 & 12th. Unless they working the weekend? That's dedication!


----------



## surfingman (7 March 2007)

Serpie said:
			
		

> I make the starting day for the SPP yesterday.
> 5 trading days prior to the 13th is 6,7,8,9 & 12th. Unless they working the weekend? That's dedication!




Correct, my mistake


----------



## Serpie (7 March 2007)

I was pleased with the weak day yesterday, but today looks stronger. 

Hopefully we'll average in the mid / low 9's, and get our SPP allocation in the low 8's. Good buying at that. 

They'll be please to see DYL going up to (as holders of 25M DYL shares). Would like to see them sit on those, and have a nice little sideline going.


----------



## TedE (7 March 2007)

Assuming it started yesterday, anyone have an insight as to how the calculation works.

Heres how I think it works based on the announcement:
((Volume Day 1 x Closing Price Day 1) + (Volume Day 2 x Closing Price Day 2) + (Volume Day 3 x Closing Price Day 3)... etc)/Volume for the 5 days.

If thats correct I currently have the weighted average for the 1st 2 days as follows:
((2,294,555 x 0.083) + (2,156,820 x 0.086))/4,451,375 = 0.08445...

At a 12.5% discount this would come out at 0.07389... cents per share which, for $5,000, translates to 67,662 shares (rounded).

Any comments?

Please note, I have no expertise in maths... please DYOR.


----------



## Serpie (8 March 2007)

That's may understanding of it too TedE.
Bargain basement prices - as long as it doesn't fly this week.


----------



## TedE (8 March 2007)

TedE said:
			
		

> Heres how I think it works based on the announcement:
> ((Volume Day 1 x Closing Price Day 1) + (Volume Day 2 x Closing Price Day 2) + (Volume Day 3 x Closing Price Day 3)... etc)/Volume for the 5 days.



For all those playing along at home... after close on Day 3 using the formula above, I come up with the following:
Weighted Average Share Price: 0.0840261...
Discounted price: 0.0735229...
Shares per $5,000: 68,006 (Rounded)

Once again, I'm no expert and I can't be sure thats correct... please DYOR.

Ted


----------



## Serpie (8 March 2007)

Nice work TedE,

I'm in favour of anything that saves my limited brain capacity. Keep those rolling averages coming.

And in the meantime we're another week further ahead on our march towards copper production. All good.

Cheers
Serpie


----------



## Serpie (9 March 2007)

What's the score TedE?


----------



## TedE (9 March 2007)

Serpie said:
			
		

> What's the score TedE?



Evening Sports Fans...

Well, the stock went up today, but thanks to piss poor volume the average remained largely unchanged.

After Day 4 my calculations come out as follows:
Average Price: 0.08410574...
Apply the discount: 0.07359252...
Shares per $5,000: 67,942 (rounded)

With one day left to go, I don't see the no of shares per $5,000 dropping below 65,000 shares.  With a close of 0.09 and volume of 10,000,000 on Monday you're still getting 65,184 shares.  It'd have to be a pretty special day to pull it off.

DYOR,
Ted


----------



## TedE (12 March 2007)

Serpie said:
			
		

> What's the score TedE?



And thats the buzzer...

At the close of play we find:
Average: 0.084097...
Discount: 0.07358...
Shares per $5,000: 67,949 (Rounded)

 

DYOR,
Ted


----------



## Serpie (12 March 2007)

Nice work TedE,

$0.07358. Now that is a great discount!

I think that MRX may be getting penalised this week for DYL's dropping SP. With MRX's new holding of 25M DYL shares, the MRX price may dip whenever DYL's does.
I see MRX as the quiet achiever in my holdings. They're just cranking away, getting their copper production into gear, and not being constantly watched like a lot of other mining stocks. There are no drilling results pending, no exploration questions. Just loads of copper sitting in the ground awaiting a shovel and a bucket.

"Sticking to their knitting" as they say. And production only months away.


----------



## TedE (12 March 2007)

Serpie said:
			
		

> $0.07358. Now that is a great discount!



mmm, bargain basement... worthy of Walmart.

Only 130 days left until Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows... until then, there is plenty of mooting and uni stuff to keep me occupied.

Woo capitalism,
Ted


----------



## Serpie (14 March 2007)

Being sold down today.
People are swapping all of their 8.2c shares for replacement 7.4c shares acquired through the SPP.
Hanging on to all of mine. IMHO good value at both 7.4c and 8.2c due to upcoming production.


----------



## TedE (19 March 2007)

Serpie said:
			
		

> Being sold down today.
> People are swapping all of their 8.2c shares for replacement 7.4c shares acquired through the SPP.
> Hanging on to all of mine. IMHO good value at both 7.4c and 8.2c due to upcoming production.



Actually, they seem to have rounded down to 7.3c... just got a letter informing me I've been allotted 68,484 shares for my $5,000 (which is 7.3c).

Good to be alive


----------



## TedE (26 March 2007)

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0 said:
			
		

> Beattie changes mind on uranium
> 
> * Sean Parnell
> * March 23, 2007
> ...



Ah, music to my ears.

Ted


----------



## TedE (3 April 2007)

Woo hoo... back up over 9 cents.  Where are ya Serpie?  High Five!!!

Ted


----------



## Serpie (3 April 2007)

Right here riding the wave with ya TedE!

Seems to be great sentiment around MRX and DYL at the moment. 3 mines? 

DYL surged 14% yesterday, and is holding it's gains today, so MRX's holding has increased by around $1.7M in the last 24hrs. Easy money, and a great deal for MRX as DYL climbs.

More importantly - must be time for an update on the copper production. I'm hanging in there for that. 

Great days to be holding DYL and MRX.


----------



## mmmmining (13 April 2007)

Can I joint your guys?

Seeing the battle between SMM, PDN, and Areva?

What for, for the known resources? Would you like to pay $30/lb for an explorer? With this kind of money, you can buy almost all uranium explorers in WA, or in NT, and not too short in SA.

Why, why, and why?

I figure it out,it is the battle of land holding.

Mt Isa region is reach in Copper, Gold, Zinc, Silver, Iron Ore, REO and of course URANIUM.

It would not be too difficult to figure it out other people want to joint the party.

They are not going to pay $1.5b for it, they are not going to pay even $100m for it. How?

Buy the land nearby, and not owned by SMM.

There are quite a few companies have it. MRX is one of them which holds large parcels.

I bet it is just a matter of time that someone speak French (Canadians too) will take a seriously look at it.

Before that, I suggest that you guys take a serious look at it too.


----------



## Serpie (13 April 2007)

Mmmminig,

You'll probably already be aware of PDN already having exposure to MRX holdings via their large holding in DYL, MRX's partner in the joint venture.
It seems as though PDN are never far from the action.

I think PDN will be quite happy to keep their fingers in lots of little yellow pies without having to spend lots of cash. However, if the SMM thing falls through, and it looks as though it will, perhaps they'll be throwing their chequebook around.

Does anyone think it's a coincidence that PDN's SMM offer expires on 27/04/07 - the same day that the Labour Party's conference begins . . .

Good to see the change in tick play too. We can start to make some good percentages if we can leave 10c behind. Happy TedE?


----------



## Serpie (15 April 2007)

Thank you to Rogues Trader on HC for the following info:

MRX valued at 14.4c

Date
11 April 2007
ASX Code
MRX
Share Price
9.7cps
Market Cap (fully diluted)
$68.2m ($68.3m)
Issued Capital (fully diluted)
702.7m shares (704.5m)
Cash (as at 15 March 2007)
$5.5m
Board
David Humann (Chairman)
Shane McBride (Managing Director)
Clive Donner (Non-Exec Director)
Geoffrey Jones (Non-Exec Director)
Ronald Hing (Non-Exec Director)
Richard Procter (Non-Exec Director)
Top Three Shareholders
Independence Group NL (18.9%)
LinQ (9.4%)
Glencore (6.3%)
Resources Analyst
Andrew Rowell
Ph: +61 8 9268 2837
andrew_rowell@hartleys.com.au
Matrix Metals Limited’s (“MRX”, “Company”) plans to commence
production at the Leichhardt SX/EW copper operation (previously known
as the Mt Cuthbert/Mt Watson operation) during the September 2007
quarter at an initial production rate of 5,500tpa copper cathode.
Geotechnical and metallurgical studies are about to commence to confirm
the potential to increase this to 10,000tpa in the short term.
The development of the copper oxide deposits provides cashflow for the
Company to continue its strategy to focus on the discovery of world class
copper sulphide deposits within its 5,000km² tenement holding in the
prospective Mt Isa region in Queensland.
We believe the Leichhardt operation has the potential to generate
significant cashflows, given that MRX is unhedged and the copper market
expected to remain tight throughout 2007,. In addition to the Company’s
copper projects, Matrix retains exposure to the booming uranium sector
through its investment and joint venture with Deep Yellow Limited.
We believe that MRX will be re-rated as the market recognises MRX’s
move to production, its leverage to the copper price and the exploration
potential of its ground holding. We continue to rate Matrix Metals
Limited as a Speculative Buy.
Investment Highlights
• Copper Production from September Quarter – The Leichhardt
Project will be developed in two stages. Stage 1 has low start-up
costs and a short time frame to production (September quarter 2007)
at the rate of ~5,500tpa copper cathode. In Stage 2, production is
expected to increase to 10,000tpa based on geotechnical and
metallurgical studies being completed to allow the resource to be
converted to a JORC compliant reserve.
• Leveraged Copper Play - MRX is a leveraged copper play that is
fully exposed to copper price movements due to the absence of
mandatory hedging,. Hartleys currently values MRX at 14.4cps,
however, we recognise that MRX is extremely sensitive to copper
prices. In order to highlight this, our valuation ranges from 4.4cps at
US$1.50/lb Cu to 50cps at the current spot price of ~US$3.35/lb.
Stage 1 of the Leichhardt project is robust at current copper prices
with a breakeven point of ~US$1.60/lb Cu. The development of
Stage 2 is likely to have low capital costs and reduced unit operating
costs, thus providing an enhanced financial outcome.
• Glencore Offtake Agreement for Existing Deposits – Glencore
has secured the offtake rights to existing sulphide deposits and their
extensions on MRX’s tenements by providing the funding for
production at the Leichhardt project. However, new sulphide
deposits discovered in the area remain available for offtake
negotiations.
• Xstrata JV and Deep Yellow Drill Programmes – Xstrata has the
right to earn up to 75% of primary sulphides around a small area
(210km²) surrounding the large McCabe deposit. Drilling is expected
to commence in late March 2007. In addition, Deep Yellow (earning
up to 80%) is targeting uranium anomalies in close proximity to the
Mary Kathleen uranium mine and the large undeveloped Valhalla and
Skal uranium deposits. As part of the transaction, MRX has been
issued 21.4m DYL shares with a current value of $8.5m.
Matrix Metals Limited Speculative Buy


----------



## TedE (16 April 2007)

Serpie said:


> Good to see the change in tick play too. We can start to make some good percentages if we can leave 10c behind. Happy TedE?



Ecstatic Serpie... I'm relatively new to the market and this has been one of the first thing's I've got in on.  What a great hobby, certainly beats flower arranging.

Ted


----------



## Serpie (23 April 2007)

You'll be even happier today TedE.

Mining has started, and ahead of schedule. First pour in July. 

Sweet!


----------



## Ang (1 May 2007)

Can't believe no one has started talking about this stock again. Closed at 11 cents yesturday and 11.5 cents today. A typical ascending triangle at a break of 11 cents. My target is 15 cents and a possible 18 cents at a furher darvas break of 13 cents.  OBV looks good, and the fundamentals are excellent as this company actualy makes money. I was wondering if any one has a valuation on the company based on the minerals they have in production.
kind regards
angelo


----------



## delta05 (15 June 2007)

They would seem to be well positioned to take advantage of the current cooper price with a production stream coming on.


----------



## watsonc (27 June 2007)

Bought a parcel of these in early september last year. With the Leichardt mine production now underway hopefully my patience will be rewarded.


----------



## watsonc (2 July 2007)

Surprised that no one has been talking about this one. Up again today on awesome volume, ticked over 0.13 cents to 0.135.


----------



## aaronphetamine (2 July 2007)

The Buy side on this stock is very strong indeed, and atm there is alot of seller resistance at the 13.5c level, will be intereesting to see how this all pans out, It looks like in the long run however due to good fundatmentals (Have a read of some recent comapny announcements) this stock will go up.

Im wondering if right now is a good chance to jump on and hope that the SP in the next few days continues to jump higher to at least 15c or wait a week or 2 for this stock to cool down back to around 10-10.5c, god knows i wish id jumped on, only 1 week ago ! oh well cest la vie

Aaron.


----------



## delta05 (4 July 2007)

It probably will come down a little as it did today, but I would be surprised if it came down to the 10-10.5 cent range again.  It would seem that with this stock there is a small downside risk with a strong short to medium term upside and a potential for a very large gains due to expoloration potential.


----------



## watsonc (25 July 2007)

Second highest volume on entire ASX today. SP rose significantly on a bad day. The chart looks great. Production is not even in full swing yet!


----------



## cmh888 (25 July 2007)

You little beauty!

I have been expecting this stock to start climbing. Copper is rumoured by many to be the next to benefit from the resources boom and I bought MRX with this in mind. I think today's favourable announcement combined with the stirring interest in copper stocks will now start to push MRX along. 

One of the reasons I selected MRX over other copper companies was that I saw room for upward movement. This is a company which is both producing and selling with a healthy base for growth. When you compare it some of the other copper producers who have already experienced rapid growth (in share price), it looked to me to be one I could buy and enjoy the upcoming ride. If you look at the charts for copper companies EQN, ABY, CUO, AVM and SRL, they have all experienced significant gains. In my opinion, MRX has slipped under the radar and will enjoy similar gains in the near future.


----------



## TedE (27 July 2007)

watsonc said:


> Second highest volume on entire ASX today. SP rose significantly on a bad day. The chart looks great. Production is not even in full swing yet!




I am kicking myself over this one.  Sold at 10.5 last month because I was abit short of cash and I thought that MRX was the least likely out of my portfolio to do anything in the short term... oh well, atleast it wasn't a loss.

Congratulations to the holders... please don't gloat too loudly


----------



## Scuba (7 October 2007)

Not much movement since... Last announcement may have DYL buying more rights, which in turn could have Matrix in a position to double it's processing capacity by utilising those funds ($3 mil if it happens)


----------



## Scuba (15 October 2007)

That's a bit better, I wondered how long it would be until people started to see the value. I guesss todays report added to the spec value in DYLs ann a few days ago...


----------



## michael_selway (16 October 2007)

Scuba said:


> That's a bit better, I wondered how long it would be until people started to see the value. I guesss todays report added to the spec value in DYLs ann a few days ago...




Do you know what the expected mine life of this one is?

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS -2.7 2.0 3.3 -- 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 -- *

thx

MS


----------



## Scuba (17 October 2007)

They have a number of tenements which they are working. DYL have farmed in as have XStrata into some of those. If you are referring to Leichart specifically then maybe have a quick look at their website matrixmetals


----------



## Scuba (29 October 2007)

I see someone reported on another forum that there is a "Quarterly report due out at latest on Wednesday". If that's true then does that mean that today's highs, lows and volume could suggest the report is OK but not brilliant (as the post which followed) said?

Trading the rumour?


----------



## wideboythin (4 December 2007)

Comments all but dried up here. I still have this stock, whats the feeling going forward? I have held them for a while and messed up my stop loss when they were up at 17 or so! DOH!


----------



## watsonc (6 December 2007)

Hmmmm Trading Halt. I suspect nothing great, maybe just results from AGM.

Any thoughts on this one?


----------



## Scuba (6 December 2007)

watsonc said:


> Hmmmm Trading Halt. I suspect nothing great, maybe just results from AGM.
> 
> Any thoughts on this one?



Wish I knew the answer, did you re-read their announcements watsonc? I did that tonight as I hadn't read their annual. Ended up spending alot of time with their chairman's address commsec link, sorry, it was all I could find...


----------



## cmh888 (6 December 2007)

watsonc said:


> Hmmmm Trading Halt. I suspect nothing great, maybe just results from AGM.
> 
> Any thoughts on this one?




At present there are quite a few things happening with this company. Hartley's valuation is 0.20 - 0.29 cents per share - double what it has been trading at for some time. The report is a good start http://www.matrixmetals.com.au/research_frame.html

Some current happenings ... 

*Current study *to almost double production at Leichhardt.

*Current study* to drill/assess Mount Watson Ore body with aim to extend life of the project.

*Two JVs* with Deep Yellow and Xstrata. Encouraging uranium samples from DYL. Xstrata drilling in coming quarter.

*Several new targets* with 100% MRX interest at Prospector – sulphide copper, iron oxide copper gold.

Last trade was 0.12. Some small buy orders filtering in up to 0.18. We'll see on Monday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Scuba (6 December 2007)

It was very much a surprise to see Hartleys research and pricing to go by un-noticed cmh888, but maybe that is a result of the sub-prime/U.S jitters... Last time Hartleys revalued MRX, it was %33 over their valuation (around 20c when H's valued at 15c) within the month... High around 25th July if I remember correctly(?)
As you might see by the number of times I've posted, I am still holding and would love to see this one travel well for the holders, I was very happy they let go of the Uranium part of the prospect and stuck to what they knew...


----------



## cmh888 (7 December 2007)

Yes, I agree. I would have expected the Hartley's valuation to push the sp along.

Good announcement today confirming immediate increase in production at Leichhardt to almost double current production. Came with the release of more shares, but proportionately fine - the value of the increase in production far outweighs the dilution/impact the new shares issue will have.

So happy days ahead I hope ???


----------



## watsonc (16 February 2008)

This has been trending downwards for a a good while now. Copper price has been on this rise. When should we see the bottom of this one? Their should be some support at 0.080c but I can't really see it happening. We need a solid announcement.


----------



## sup3rK0ala (12 November 2008)

UNDER VOLUNTARY ADMINISTRATION, due to repayment of a provisionnally paid invoice of Glencore and downtrend of copper price.


----------

